# How to export a catalog and keep the folder structure?



## kenwood (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 7
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 5.3

I m trying to export a catalog with selected folder, for external edits.  In the library module, I highlighted a few folders, went to file->export as catalog, chose 'build/include smart previews', and save.  The resulting catalog contains all images but in a flat structure (original folder structure is gone).  Is there a way to keep the folder structure intact?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 29, 2017)

I believe the “Folder Publisher“ plug-in by Jeffrey Friedl does the job when you want to export the images in the same folderstructur as they are in Lightroom. However, i don't know if that is what you want?

I just did a test export as catalog and it reproduced the folderstructure correcly.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2017)

When you use the Export as a Catalog function, You need to check the checkbox labeled "Export Negative Files" 
The Export as a Catalog function creates a package. The top level folder in the package includes the Catalog file, if selected, the smart previews folder, the previews folder, and a folder containing your image folders with the images.  This is always follows the folder structure that you see in the folder panel even though it might not be on the same volume.  If the selected images are on multiple volumes, there are folders created to represent the volume names


----------

